# Fred Herzog



## cgw (Sep 12, 2019)

Weary of obits but Fred's work is wildly under-appreciated. His Modern Color is well worth a look:

Fred Herzog 1930-2019


----------



## earthmanbuck (Sep 12, 2019)

I don't know a whole lot about the history of photography and/or well known photographers, but Fred is one of a small handful I could have named as a favourite. Love his stuff. RIP.


----------

